# borrowed power in C&O country



## bishop (Oct 4, 2012)

I don't know about anyone else but, I don't see this very often this deep in CSX track. Was in Hinton, WV and heard the lead engine call the signal and identify as BNSF, so I headed to the yard office and caught the unit train already getting back underway after a recrew.

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?res...uthkey=!ACkz9dHBKmsSEoo&v=3&ithint=photo,.jpg

https://onedrive.live.com/redir?res...uthkey=!ACJ-vXIlmGp3iNM&v=3&ithint=photo,.jpg


----------



## Rip Track (Dec 15, 2012)

I see that here in Cincinnati/Northern KY area a lot. Sometimes there are UP units on the CSX tracks. As a matter of fact, I just got back from from driving under a NS trestle with 3 UP units passing over.


----------



## bishop (Oct 4, 2012)

Sweet, I never get to see this where I live, of course I live on a single track branch line off of a small subdivision. I was at camp when I caught this one, I'm on the new river sub quite a bit but this is still rare there. I love seeing the mixed paint schemes, so used to seeing the same thing I guess.


----------



## pepejoe (Jul 23, 2013)

On July 4th I saw A BNSF loco (1st time) headed west out of Stuarts Draft. I only saw it for a couple seconds so I'm not sure what type.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Bishop

What kind of unit train was that? Your first pic showed
only the locos, but the 2nd had what appeared to
be a hopper and then a tanker behind the CSX loco,
and maybe a hopper coupled to the BNSF loco.
Or were they, at that point, switching?

Don


----------

